# Horse walking stick



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Just finishing this off got to be completed by sunday,


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Did you have a request for a the horsehead stick? Its looking very good. Paint or stain for the finish? I think a dark walnut stain on a hazel staff with a nickel collar would be sweet!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

it was carved for a friend i gave him it today .I havnt given it a finish he said he would do that. i just fixed the eyes , cleaned it up a tad and gave him it forgot to photo it.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good looking work.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking good


----------

